# Toyota : Prius Toyota Prius Hybrid Electric Gas Saver 50 MPG Dark Blue



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $6,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Oct-03-2007 13:07:17 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $9,850.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

